

Facebook: Who Pressed The Big Red Button? - zeedotme
http://thenextweb.com/facebook/2010/12/16/facebook-who-just-pressed-the-big-red-button/

======
icandoitbetter
Memories was a feature that was desperately needed. Everything else is meh.
How many times do they have to change the design of the same pages without
adding anything new?

~~~
veb
What's with the name? 'Memories'.

~~~
holman
I think it's great. It's better than "Status Archive" or something similar.
And really, it _is_ your memories... going back to 2004 and seeing what I was
up to then is certainly going to trigger some nostalgia for me.

------
code_duck
I don't understand the fan page changes. If they don't have any tabs, what
becomes of apps that run on fan page tabs?

------
philwelch
They put a Quora in my Facebook!

------
joakin
Or somebody is going to be fired or this is a marketing rumor-apple like
movement...

------
drivebyacct2
What a terrible "accident"! Really though, Memories is a pretty damn good
idea. If it will auto organize photos and content based on semantics and date,
that would be very cool.

